# Forestville, MD - Georgia F pup



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

Go to http://www.petfinder.com/shelters/MD247.html to see pic and info. This shelter is full and has a notice on their website that they need help.


----------



## pupresq (Dec 2, 2005)

I don't know where they're getting that she's a baby but here's her pic: 










Here's her direct link: 

Georgia Petfinder


----------



## SMGriffin (Jun 29, 2008)

They may be calling her that since she looks like shes still a puppy - I'd put her at about a year, like my little girl. I really feel for her, being stuck in an over crowded shelter.

I hope someone can help her and the other dogs out. Three to a cage is just ridiculous.


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

bump


----------



## FrodosMom (Jul 15, 2006)

I don't believe this dog is available yet as we have a fantastic relatinoship with PG and this dog is not ready to go


----------



## SMGriffin (Jun 29, 2008)

Bump


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

Keep us posted!


----------

